# Keeping fish on ice for a couple days



## jbanker (Jun 7, 2009)

I have a few crappie from Sunday evening that have been sitting on ice in no water in my garage and a few fish from last night doing the same. The ones from Sunday were pretty frozen when I looked at them this morning. I haven't had any time to clean them and will force myself to do them tonight. I was wondering if the ones from Sunday night are still good to clean considering they were frozen most of the time from being in the frigid temps and not in any ice water. 

Any opinions?

Thanks

JB


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

They should be fine. Fillet one of them, if they smell fresh, they're fine. If they smell the least bit funky, throw them away. I've had walleyes iced for 2-3 days with no problems.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

Hetfieldinn said:


> They should be fine. Fillet one of them, if they smell fresh, they're fine. If they smell the least bit funky, throw them away. I've had walleyes iced for 2-3 days with no problems.


X-2 on the fish should be fine. I've kept fish from one morning until the next afternoon and they was still good. and I have known people that's waited 2 days to clean there fish. and they were always good. but they did keep them covered with ice and drained off the extra water.
sherman


----------



## Dana.Birrell (Apr 23, 2012)

If you ever do this again, gut your fish first. The guts can be a problem for bacterial infestation.


----------



## Swervage (Sep 15, 2014)

You should be fine. I store fresh fish in the fridge for 2-3 without spoiling. You can freeze it and store it forever =)


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

jbanker said:


> I have a few crappie from Sunday evening that have been sitting on ice in no water in my garage and a few fish from last night doing the same. The ones from Sunday were pretty frozen when I looked at them this morning. I haven't had any time to clean them and will force myself to do them tonight. I was wondering if the ones from Sunday night are still good to clean considering they were frozen most of the time from being in the frigid temps and not in any ice water.
> 
> Any opinions?
> 
> ...


I'd think they are pretty foul by now. Six months...


----------



## jaws01 (Sep 30, 2013)

They should be fine this spring I left them on ice for 3 days as long as they are not sitting in water 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Snakecharmer said:


> I'd think they are pretty foul by now. Six months...


I think it went over his head...lol.


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

I don't like to take any chances and hate to waste any fish I keep so I clean them that day or night. If I know I won't be able to get to them for a day I normally don't keep them.


----------

